# Elam Street Open Space - a new nature community project in Loughborough Junction



## john.embrace (Jan 14, 2014)

Environmental education / practical nature conservation project based in small park (Elam St Open Space) in Loughborough Junction funded by Western Riverside Environmental Fund. This project is being run by Brixton based not for profit One Planet Ventures (http://oneplanetventures.co.uk/).

This project shall start in January 2014 and the final activity will be in June 2014.

Free project activities shall include practical nature conservation and fun family nature activities:


Planting boggy / pond area
Nature Identification sessions
Wild food activities
Fun interactive environmental education sessions
Wildflower meadow creation
Preparing and planting edible wild plant plugs / seeds
Planting native hedgerow around park borders
Pruning of trees and shrubs
Planting wooden platform areas with wildflowers or trees
These free activities start Saturday 25th January 2014 with a fun Forest school activity run by Douglas Saucedo Anez from Father's Support Worker & Playleader / Forest School leader in Elam St Open Space.

Project activities shall be run in partnership with various wildlife and nature conservation experts. Including professionally trained staff from Embrace Cooperation Ltd, Lambeth Council Park Department, Loughborough Junction Farm , Remakery, Invisible Food, and Species Recovery Trust .

Also free bespoke nature / outdoor session for local community groups and schools can be arranged and run at the site by DBS checked staff as part of this project.

More information can be seen on the project website: http://elamstopenspace.wordpress.com

For more information about this project, future events, tailor made activities and/or volunteering on projects, please phone Embrace Cooperation Ltd office 020 7274 9450 or email john.c@oneplanetventures.org


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 14, 2014)

good luck, sounds great.


----------



## john.embrace (Jan 14, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> good luck, sounds great.


Thank you


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 14, 2014)

Elam Street is a lovely little open space. Quite hidden away but very nice - it was a good short cut from my old gaff to Loughborough Junction. Worth a visit for anyone who's never been there. 

Good luck with the project


----------



## john.embrace (Jan 15, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Elam Street is a lovely little open space. Quite hidden away but very nice - it was a good short cut from my old gaff to Loughborough Junction. Worth a visit for anyone who's never been there.
> 
> Good luck with the project



Thank you


----------



## _pH_ (Jan 15, 2014)

Sounds fantastic, best of luck


----------



## john.embrace (Mar 24, 2014)

Free wild food walks in parks in Loughborough Junction


You are warmly invited to explore the local green spaces with us and cook up a feast together in Elam Street space.

Meeting point for each event: Loughborough Park mulberry tree 11am. 

We will walk in the direction of Elam Street, stopping off at Wyck gardens and Loughborough farm on the way. We will end up cooking at Elam Street.

Please wear warm clothes and bring drinks and food to sustain you and share on the way. 

The walk shall finish about 2pm.

Ceri from Invisible Food will share World Food recipes from her new book Street Food: Urban foraging and world food

Saturday 29th March – Focus on East Asian recipes and making Japanese spring tonic soup Nana-kusa-gayu

Saturday 19th April – Focus on UK and Irish recipes and making Glamorgan sausages and a London salad.

Saturday 17th May – Focus on East European recipes and making wild herb Pierogi in the park

Saturday 14th June – Focus on African recipes and making akara balls and wild herb sauce.

More information can be seen on the project website: http://elamstopenspace.wordpress.com

For more information about this project, future events, tailor made activities and/or volunteering on projects, please phone Embrace Cooperation Ltd office 020 7274 9450 or email john.c@oneplanetventures.org


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2014)

john.embrace said:


> Free wild food walks in parks in Loughborough Junction
> 
> 
> You are warmly invited to explore the local green spaces with us and cook up a feast together in Elam Street space.
> ...


John - you can add these individual events to the BBuzz calendar - http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/add-your-event/


----------



## john.embrace (Mar 24, 2014)

editor said:


> John - you can add these individual events to the BBuzz calendar - http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/add-your-event/


Will do thank you


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2014)

john.embrace said:


> Will do thank you


We're here to serve!


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2020)

Looks like it's all gone quiet on the park front. The decking  is in a terrible state these days, but it's still a pleasant park. 



































						Elam Street Open Space – a little known park between Loughborough Junction and Camberwell, south London
					

Located close to the wonderful Grove Adventure Playground, Elam Street Open Space is a small patch of nature tucked away in the back streets between Loughborough Junction and Camberwell.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## brixton1993 (Jun 15, 2020)

There is money to redo the central wooden decking that was planned and apparently delayed due to COVID.

The park only needs a little more TLC than it currently gets and it would be a lovely spot. Unfortunately whenever I go through it it looks quite dirty and is full of litter.


----------



## scmw (Aug 25, 2020)

Is there any update on the status of Elam Street Open Place? 

I know that there is the Coldharbour Lambeth Made Community meeting on Thursday of which Elam is a part of but the state of disrepair it is in is disgraceful considering it is only a small green space and the closest for a number of the tower blocks. Also the Friends of Elam Street community group seems to be disbanded or has a very low-key presence (I don't have facebook so maybe they communicate on there?)

I will raise the question of the upkeep and money to replace the central wooden decking on Thursday and have posted it on the commonplace link. Lambeth Made Community: Coldharbour ward


----------



## Tw75 (Aug 26, 2020)

The decking has been replaced with a path and will have a meadow later. Take a look.


----------



## scmw (Aug 26, 2020)

Oh wow, I did not realise that as usually walked through it on my commute so haven't passed through since early June. That is fantastic news!


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2020)

Some park pics 





















Work starts on renovating Elam Street Open Space in Loughborough Junction, Brixton, Aug 2020


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2021)

Fancy helping out? Volunteer gardening day and community picnic at Elam Street Open Space, Fri 20th August 2021


----------

